# Opinions Please



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

My children have asked for a hamster.... I know they are too young to handle ect but I think it would be educational and interesting for them.....I was thinking would a small rabbit or guineapig be better as with them being bigger they could be out more and roam the house supervised??? Im not clued up on whats best to keep as an indoor pet....... Ideas much appreciated 


Any ideas on indoor housing too please ......


Ive never owned hamsters before, Ive had a rabbit and several guinne pigs when I was a child so really im totally new to the little furries



thank you


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i want a rabbit but oh wont let me 

guinnepigs are really good, easy to handle and big enough for small people to handle too

will want to come and visit if you get a rabbit


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> i want a rabbit but oh wont let me
> 
> guinnepigs are really good, easy to handle and big enough for small people to handle too
> 
> will want to come and visit if you get a rabbit


your welcome anytime...... I mean it too...

I would like a rabbit i think


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> your welcome anytime...... I mean it too...
> 
> I would like a rabbit i think


saw some baby giant rabbits today, they are well cute.. will pm you the details


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Bunny, to be perfectly honest after having both i would say Guinea pigs are better pets for very young children xx

My daughter is getting a Hamster soon! (not really, its me but you know what i mean!)


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Most schools use hamsters and gerbils as opposed to other small animals in childrens classrooms because they only have a short life span...and it is a way of getting them used to death ...in a nutshell...by the tme the childs time in that school is up at least one of the school pets will have passed away and the staff use this as a way to take chidren through te greiving process...obviously it isnt a human but for a young child an pet is of much importance to them and it is a small step towards dealing with death as they get older...sounds pretty bad really doesnt it, here you go kids there's a pet....all the time knowing it's gonna break their little hearts :crying:...but i can see why they do it i suppose
I personaly would be te sort of parent who wimped out and bought n identical one just to save my kids upset ...
I think as long as you are willing to share the up keep of hammy then it could be a great learning curve for them.....I've had mansters before, my fingers can't take any more lol
Clare xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

WTF is a MANSTER....god u can tell I'm shattered lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> WTF is a MANSTER....god u can tell I'm shattered lol


It's a hamster that has been cross bred with a man  :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Marcia said:


> It's a hamster that has been cross bred with a man  :lol:


ooowwweeeeeeeee...eye bulging hammy...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> ooowwweeeeeeeee...eye *bulging hammy*...:lol::lol::lol:


  

LOL!!!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had guineas for 8 years and they are great pets when supervised for young children. I always feel rabbits are scratchy for little ones because if you don't pick them up correctly they will kick at you, because little ones don't have large strong arms they could get hurt..


go for guinea they make great noses and they are awake nearly all the time.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol guineas do make great noices but they are still abit squirmy and rabbits do kick hmm... hamsters are good but defo get a syrain if u go down that route


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

rabbits can be a bit risky for young children as others have pointed out cos they will kick out if they arent handled probably.
If you do get a bunny get a very young baby thats used to being handled.

You are sooo lucky, wish i could have a bunny!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rabbits make great pets, but you will have to be careful because before they are neutered/spayed they can be grumpy and kick! My two shred me when I pick them up.

However our hamsters are lovely, the Syrian's are very gentle, easy to look after and not all that expensive once you have gotten past the initial price of a cage. 

Guinea pigs are really great, but they can be nervous naturally, even with taming.

I'd really recommend a hamster, but a rabbit could suit your lifestyle too. An indoor rabbit doesn't have to be one of the large house rabbits, and rabbit can be kept indoors  don't fork out hundreds for a house rabbit, because a normal rabbit is just as good in the house, and requires less space.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd recommend guinea pigs over rabbits, but I'd also like to throw rats into the mix too. They pretty much never bite (unless really seriously forced to) they're not too small or too big, fantastically entertaining in the cage and out. The two little boys that live next door to me have two female rats and love them to bits, of course they always have to be supervised in case of rough handling.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

after working with different animals over the years i would say guinea pigs are the better choice for younger children
lots of nurserys and primary school have more guinea pigs than othan other pets

hamsters can also but good but can also be a bit small for a first time pet,,, if you do go down the hamster route definatly go for the syrian as russian dwarfs and chinese are a lot smaller and tend to bite more , also more often than not the males can be more friendler than the females

rabbits too are a good pet but they do tend to get restless more with kids poking them and can scratch out... if u do go for rabbits... lops can be the more friendlier ones


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Guinea pig, syrian hamster my sister had one at 7 and she was fine to handle her or rats. Any rabbits can be great house pets it doesn't have to be a giant but they kick and they bite and yeah not good small children


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

THanks for the help everyone,,, I think im gonna look at guinea Pigs, Any advice what to look for and where to buy from?? should I get 1 or 2? im thinking 2! 
What housing is best for indoors??


Thanks again


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I would recommend guinea pigs too over hamsters, although we have both (10 piggies and 7 hamsters.) I would get two litter sisters if you can because they are more inclined to get on together than two males are although some people find that this works. I think it would be better to get them in a couple of months when the weather warms up because they won't be used to living outside. Seven of our piggies live in large hutches in the shed. 

I have two Lavender lodge hutches from pets at home and a five foot rabbit shack one which holds two piggies. I would avoid the hutches with two levels if possible because some piggies won't go down the ramps. 

Young guinea pigs are quite skittish but they are easily tamed with handling and very rarely bite.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I have rabbits and gerbils and three young boys! Neither of my rabbits particularly like being handled or messed with too much so the children have little to do with them.

The gerbils are a little better - they will sit and eat food from your hand but they can be very quick for the boys to handle properly.

I have had guinea pigs in the past and found them infinitely easier to handle although they need to be kept in pairs.

I have to say though that the best pets for our children by far have been our two cats. Both tolerate being poked and prodded by the tribe and all the kids help out at food times!


----------

